# Samsung PM981 temperatures on load



## radrok (Apr 19, 2018)

Hey guys I've received today a 512GB Samsung PM981 drive and I noticed temperatures are pretty toasty while testing the drive.

Do you think these temperatures will cause any kind of damage to the unit?






and also performance looks staggering


----------



## therealmeep (Apr 19, 2018)

that seems noticebly warmer than my 960 evo which sits at about 30-40C in my desktop without a heatsink. I have worked one of samsung’s oem NVME drives in the same range as well in a laptop and it sat at about 50C, but do you have a heatsink or anything over it that might be acting as a heat trap.


----------



## radrok (Apr 19, 2018)

I am using the motherboard heatsink, I have just tested without heatsink and it goes north of 95c so this may very well be a hot SSD...

Moving the SSD down didn't change much.

Heatsinked goes up to 88-89c and heatsinkless can reach north of 95c.


----------



## therealmeep (Apr 20, 2018)

As for lifetime i really doubt that unless you are very far north of spec it will impact you in a practical sense.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 20, 2018)

According to the data sheet on that series of drive (if im reading the right one) it shows 70°C as the limit for safe manufacturer recommended operation , and 85°C for non-operational & storage/boxed ambient temp.  Maybe look into an aftermarket heat sink,  spending $20 or $30 on a heat sink is worth it ,for something that costs much as that drive.  Or get a spot fan to cool it off.

Maybe like one of these





Or one of these


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 20, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> According to the data sheet on that series of drive (if im reading the right one) it shows 70°C as the limit for safe manufacturer recommended operation , and 85°C for non-operational & storage/boxed ambient temp.  Maybe look into an aftermarket heat sink,  spending $20 or $30 on a heat sink is worth it ,for something that costs much as that drive.  Or get a spot fan to cool it off.
> 
> Maybe like one of these
> 
> ...



Slot coolers.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 20, 2018)

981 is a hot drive to begin with, and m.2 śhield is a poor,poor cooler. Have a look at computerbase.de tests

a nvme drive with no cooling

https://www.computerbase.de/bildstrecke/77501/29/

a nvme drive with m.2 shield still hitting 90 degrees

https://www.computerbase.de/bildstrecke/77501/30/

a simple aplhacool hdx thermal pad drops the temps a bit

https://www.computerbase.de/bildstrecke/77501/31/

but I'd recommend a propler m.2 cooling like kryo m.2 evo

https://www.computerbase.de/bildstrecke/77501/32/

which has a very similar results to just blowing a fan on the drive

https://www.computerbase.de/bildstrecke/77501/33/


----------

